# We can be at ease



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Bobby Jackson has reportly signed with the Hornets. So, we'll definately go for Hunter now.






http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2507787


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, I saw that on the Hornets board.


Time for me to use this image for the first time ever...I think... 


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :rbanana::rbanana::rbanana::rbanana::rbanana:




BTW I had no idea Nash was the first white rapper...


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I'd love to have Lindsey Hunter here.


----------



## AZBBALLPLAYA (Jun 27, 2006)

If we sign Hunter, Ill can this offseason a success.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> BTW I had no idea Nash was the first white rapper...



Where does this come from??


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nashaholic said:


> Where does this come from??



Look at the avatar, and what is said above it lol. His old one had someone he called the first white rapper. He forgot to change it, and I'm just messing with him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Look at the avatar, and what is said above it lol. His old one had someone he called the first white rapper. He forgot to change it, and I'm just messing with him.



My Name is Dr.Seuss ".....1st White Rapper" applies to my name. :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> My Name is Dr.Seuss ".....1st White Rapper" applies to my name. :banana:



Ah, ok. Usually, people put that for the avatar..or I thought so 

haha


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I think I can say on behalf of Sun Nation... thank god. And good luck to him in New Orleans.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Hunter is old, he'll be a backup to another old guy. Suns needed Marcus Williams as the future. With Nash and Hunter as PGs, the future doesnt look bright.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Hunter is old, he'll be a backup to another old guy. Suns needed Marcus Williams as the future. With Nash and Hunter as PGs, the future doesnt look bright.



Marcus Williams wasn't on our radar. He showed up to camps fat and out of shape supposedly. Obviously they didn't think he would fit here despite that.

Next yr, we have 3 first rders and 2 2nds. We'll find someone and if not on top of we'll land a pretty damn good player with the Hawks pick or move up. PGs can be found and we've shown a history at that.

Diaw is 24. Amare is 23. That's a pretty damn good start with the picks we have.

Now ask yourself, how does it not look bright?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Marcus Williams wasn't on our radar. He showed up to camps fat and out of shape supposedly. Obviously they didn't think he would fit here despite that.
> 
> Next yr, we have 3 first rders and 2 2nds. We'll find someone and if not on top of we'll land a pretty damn good player with the Hawks pick or move up. PGs can be found and we've shown a history at that.
> 
> ...


completely agree.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

You don't sell draft picks. It's funny how this team needs cheap depth, a backup point guard and another athlete. Those are the type of things you can find in the draft.

I like our future, but I will never agree that it's a good move to sell a first round pick for cash and cash alone. Bad move.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Preacher said:


> You don't sell draft picks. It's funny how this team needs cheap depth, a backup point guard and another athlete. Those are the type of things you can find in the draft.
> 
> I like our future, but I will never agree that it's a good move to sell a first round pick for cash and cash alone. Bad move.



But it was NO guarantee they make an impact no matter how cheap they are, as compared to someone else who can come in. They obviously didn't like who was left enough to take them or they would have. They even tried moving up to grab someone but no one wanted to play with us. Don't act like they didn't try.

We got another first rder in the deal anyhow. Not just cash. Also saved having to pay Brian Grant for sitting at home.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Well Lindey Hunter is back with the Pistons... Any other ideas?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> Well Lindey Hunter is back with the Pistons... Any other ideas?



They should sign me... :biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> They should sign me... :biggrin:


I'll sign you into a mental institute. :headbang:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I'll sign you into a mental institute. :headbang:



Good. Cuz I'm sure many would say that it's long overdue haha.

:cheers:


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> But it was NO guarantee they make an impact no matter how cheap they are, as compared to someone else who can come in. They obviously didn't like who was left enough to take them or they would have. They even tried moving up to grab someone but no one wanted to play with us. Don't act like they didn't try.
> 
> We got another first rder in the deal anyhow. Not just cash. Also saved having to pay Brian Grant for sitting at home.


I was talking about the second pick, which we got only cash. It's also no guarantee that a cheap free agent coming in will have any type of impact, see Brian Grant. We play a system of basketball that you play growing up. It's much easier for rookies to play up-tempo than it is to throw them into half court sets. I think the whole "we didn't see anybody we liked" is garbage. A lot of times you can get big time steals late in the draft, they didn't use their 27th because of money plain and simple. I think thats a mistake.


----------

